# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Gal >  Wie heeft er nog meer een lekkage gehad aan de galwegen?

## koeien101

Hallo,

Ik ben op zoek naar mensen waarbij de galblaasoperatie is mislukt en hierdoor enstig in de problemen zijn geraakt! Vooral naar mensen die in Winterswijk zijn geopereerd en die met mij over hun ervaring willen praten!
Ik heb zelf 8 weken in het ziekenhuis gelegen nadat mijn galwegen op de verkeerde plaats zijn door gesneden. hierdoor liep ik een ernstige buikvliesontsteking op en heb ik op de IC gelegen! ook enkele weken in het AMC gelegen en ik heb nu al 8 maanden een drain in mijn lever! Wie heeft er ook zo iets mee gemaakt en bijvoorbeeld juridische stappen ondernomen?

Groetjes Ariel

----------

